# First tutorial - Exboyfriend choice



## Angel Of Moon (May 13, 2008)

hey yo' 

this is my first tutorial.... i did a really simple look, that my exboyfriend liked this look a lot <3 but anyway we broke up...

anyway my piercing is also kinda new so its still red...bahh
sorry about all the mistakes....if u didnt understand somthin - ASK ME

ok so i used - 

- MAC Studio Fix powder foundation in NC30 
(a bit darker then me, but thats work good for me)
- eye kohl in black from an israeli brand - Careline
- mascara : define a lash by maybelline
- MAC paint : bare canves
- conceler from very cheapy isreali brand : WoW
- e\s from same brand (wow) in bourdeaux 
- loose e\s from WoW in frost pink
- fluff brush from israeli brand - beautycare- using for blending
- another fluff brush from same brand for putting the e\s
- blistex lip balm 

ok sooo, start with a bare face (eakkk) :






putting on conceler (blurry picture, but its ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) -





and blend ittt well -





putt on ur foundation and powder and blush and sculpt and WHATEVER, i dont use blush and all this....just dont like -





ok now take ur Kohl <3 (the most usefull product i have!) -





and line in the waterline...also the upper -





now take ur paint in tiny amount -





anddd to the lids (hahaha my eyes look wierd here) - 





now, take again ur lover... i mean, ur Kohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-





and putt it in kinda thick line next to the lash line , like that - 





and then i blend it with my fingers - 





now... taking the e\s and one of the brushes (they dont have names tho) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








stright to the lids where i putt the kohl -





now it looks something like that.....





take ur dear blending brush 





and bleeend (see the different? right eye is not blended)





well after all this i got a little bit counfused, i blended all and adding 
the loose pink e\s 





and i dont know how much u can see, but i think its supposd to look like that





OK! we're close to the end........i know i've forgot something, but what ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ahaaa ! lip balm (i hate l\s and l\g )





and also forgot mascara lol, but i finished ! 
here's some pics of the final product...me ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as my ex BF liked so much ... 

(this one without mascara yet)





(this one yeah)










i really miss hiiiiim





okkkk so.... i hope u all like it ! 
it was really fun doing it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CC are wellcome


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 13, 2008)

i hate l/s and l/g as well.


----------



## ZoeKat (May 20, 2008)

I see why he liked it! You look super sultry.


----------

